# Indianapolis LDS storehouse trip



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going to the LDS storehouse in Indianapolis the first Tues in Dec. If anyone wants to go and see what is there and how it works, you are welcome to hitch a ride. Or, if you want me to bring you back some things - PM me. 

I am in SW Michigan so I can bring things back for those from Indy to 
Grand Rapids. 

For a current price list - check here
http://www.providentliving.org/content/display/0,11666,8133-1-4352-1,00.html


----------



## adenblue (Apr 12, 2008)

How have I never heard of this place before, that's about a mile from where I used to live. Now I'm more like 20 miles away. The website says something about making a reservation, did you do that or are you just going to show up?


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd love to meet you somewhere in Indy and go. I've never been there.


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be coming from Middle Tennessee, but I'm interested in meeting up there and checking it out


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Can someone copy and paste the price sheet here or PM it to me? My computer is old and the pdf says that the document is in error....????


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay - I don't need an appointment - I have a key. I don't like to be there alone, so I always go with they are already open - Tuesdays. So I am going Dec 1st. I try to arrive around 10 am, since it is a 4 hr drive for me. 

Bekab - you would be much better off going to the storehouse in Nashville. Actually it is in Hendersonville. Much, much closer for you! They are also open on Tuesdays. 

mpillow - I will pm you with my email address so I can email you a copy of the prices. I am not sure I can attach the list here since it is a fancy-type document.

Frontporch - why not just meet us at the Storehouse? 5151 W 84th St, Indy - NW corner of town kind of back in the boonies. 

Anyone else want a pm with the price list? 

You can buy bulk or put items in the cans or mylar bags while you are there if you want. If you do want - come at the earlier time since it takes time to get things in the cans. I will be working in the office part of the time ( I usually stay until 2), but be sure to come and identify yourselfand I will give you a tour! Would love to meet you all!


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

I just called them and have an appointment for Saturday


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Frontporch - why not just meet us at the Storehouse? 5151 W 84th St, Indy - NW corner of town kind of back in the boonies.


Cool! I'll meet you there at 10:00! When they say bulk, how is that packaged? I suspect I would be most interested in cans, but just curious. Oh, and do we need to bring a completed form with us?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Frontporch bulk is usually large bags that hold it all such as a 50 lb bag of cocoa or wheat it is a great way to get the product if you have buckets already at home to put it into or get it in the # 10 cans and make it easier to stack the cases of cans they come in 6 to a case/box have fun and enjoy yourselves


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

FrontPorch said:


> Cool! I'll meet you there at 10:00! When they say bulk, how is that packaged? I suspect I would be most interested in cans, but just curious. Oh, and do we need to bring a completed form with us?


It's easiest if you know what you want before you get there. But they have forms there for you too. Anything in cans, you will put in cans yourself (with my help, of course). The items come mostly in 25 lb bags. I will call ahead and tell them you might want to can items.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

bekab said:


> I just called them and have an appointment for Saturday


In Nashville? THat is my old stomping ground. I used to go there every month. Have fun!


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

Is there a limit to what you're allowed to buy? I mean by weight or can number....
Sabrina


----------



## preecher97 (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it limited to LDS church members or is it open to anyone?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Callie but I'm still getting the damaged file message...both via emaill and website...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sabre3of4 said:


> Is there a limit to what you're allowed to buy? I mean by weight or can number....
> Sabrina


No there isn't. But you have to be able to haul it away.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

preecher97 said:


> Is it limited to LDS church members or is it open to anyone?


Anyone. Some storehouses like you to bring cash if you are not a member. Others don't care.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

mpillow said:


> Thanks Callie but I'm still getting the damaged file message...both via emaill and website...


I resent it from the website to your email. Let me know if you don't get it soon.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Anyone. Some storehouses like you to bring cash if you are not a member. Others don't care.


 I've always been under the impression that non-member can come only with their member friends.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It still says damaged file...

Yes I've heard they prefer cash (untraceable as well on your end) and also that you should attend with a member (I think they are rather loose on this)


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> In Nashville? THat is my old stomping ground. I used to go there every month. Have fun!


yep! I looked for a place in TN right before you told me about Hendersonville. Thanks for turning me on to that! Anything I need to know before I go Saturday?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> I've always been under the impression that non-member can come only with their member friends.


Uh...I am a member and that is one reason I am mentioning this trip to everyone. I have to go and be there every other month to work a 'shift'. I am responsible to make sure the members in my immediate area (SW MI and N In)are working on getting a year's supply of food - and provide ways/encouragement/knowledge to help them get it. I know how hard it is for me to drive to a strange place and not know anyone and what/how to do things. I am simply offering to make it easier for anyone interested.

I am not offering to pay for everyone. I can't do that. They will take a check - cash would be better, but from experience, they usually can't change a $10 bill at the end of the day. 

There has been a bit of confusion over this rule. I am not sure how they all run. I am not expert on all Storehouses by any means! The two I have been to don't follow this rule. It has something to do with the tax laws. Honestly, they aren't going to know if you are or if you aren't. As long as people don't abuse the system all is well. If it gets to be a problem - they will have to change the rules. The supplies there are made available so we can follow the council we have been given to have a year's supply of food. Our church also feeds its own poor and commodities are made available for those in need.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

bekab said:


> yep! I looked for a place in TN right before you told me about Hendersonville. Thanks for turning me on to that! Anything I need to know before I go Saturday?


If you are dry pack canning or putting items in mylar bags:
I take a permanent marker and box opener. I wear comfy clothes and shoes.
I wear an apron from home since we usually go to lunch afterwards and I like a clean shirt. (dry pack canning powdered milk is a sticky business!)

They will provide the gloves and hair net (be sure to get a picture of that). Tell them you have never been before and they will be with you every step of the way. 

If you are just buying bulk bags or boxes of things - you will be out of there before you know it.....They have 2-wheeled carts and wagons you can use to get things out to your car so that won't be an issue. I hope they fixed the back wheel of the one wagon - it was always flat!!!

I hope you have a good time!. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

To everyone that is going to Indy:
We can't used the dry pack canner until after 12. There is someone else scheduled to use that room before then. I have put 1200 lbs of stuff into cans in about 3 hours with 2 good helper, so we can still get it all done!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Callie I appreciate your help but I'm in Maine so I'd end up down in Mass. if I get a chance to go. 
My oldest brother was a member of the Mormon church some years back and I have a few other acquaintances that I knew thru foster parenting that might share.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> To everyone that is going to Indy:
> We can't used the dry pack canner until after 12. There is someone else scheduled to use that room before then. I have put 1200 lbs of stuff into cans in about 3 hours with 2 good helper, so we can still get it all done!


What time would you like for us to be there then? Maybe we could observe the first person so we can have an idea of how it works before we get started?

And while I'm asking questions...do you have a good source for food grade buckets and large mylar bags?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

FrontPorch said:


> What time would you like for us to be there then? Maybe we could observe the first person so we can have an idea of how it works before we get started?
> 
> And while I'm asking questions...do you have a good source for food grade buckets and large mylar bags?


Why don't we shoot for 11 or 11:30, then we can have our items gathered and be ready to put them in the cans. Then...if these folks don't show or get finished early - we are ready to go. I will still be there at 10.

They have mylar bags available at the storehouse as well as the sealer. I don't know about buckets. I ordered from USA plastics one time but they were about $8 for bucket and lid. You only save money if you order more than 100. I have gotten buckets at Home Depot - but I usually pack things in mylar bags inside those buckets. They say they are the correct kind of plastic, but they seem a bit thin to me.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

mpillow said:


> Callie I appreciate your help but I'm in Maine so I'd end up down in Mass. if I get a chance to go.
> My oldest brother was a member of the Mormon church some years back and I have a few other acquaintances that I knew thru foster parenting that might share.


Whew! I thought you were in China!!! Good luck!


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh I would love to come too. We are over by Springfield IL so the drive time is really not bad -- But that is right after Thanksgiving and my office is closed Thur & Fri before-- Wonder what the boss would say  

I have been wanting to try one for years but did not know any local or have a sponsor to go. This would be a great way to meet other HT members as well


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You don't have to have a sponsor to go. Indianapolis is open every Tues. If you can't make this trip, I go every other month. I might not go again until March - depends on the weather. 

Are you closer to St louis? or Napierville, Il? Here is a link to find LDS Storehouses - 
http://www.providentliving.org/location/map/0,12566,2026-1-4,00.html
I hope the link works - they haven't been from the church site.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Callie - are all storehouses also canneries? There is a storehouse listed in Happy Valley, OR (Portland suburb), that wouldn't be too far for me to go (I'd combine it with Costco and Goodwill), if they have a cannery. I know at least one gal at work that is LDS and I know they prep, so I'd ask her...but I'm still banned from work for having the tiniest bit of fever, so I won't get the chance to ask her until at least next week. Hopefully, if it is, she'd be willing to take me in the first time. I feel funny about just walking in cold turkey and not knowing anything about how it works (although I did watch the videos on how to can powdered milk).


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, those prices are absolutely incredible! I hope to be able to go to the Brecksville, Ohio, location right around New Year's....What a find for the basics!! Thank you so much!


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

just got back and it was quick, painless, and easy on the pocketbook. Thanks again!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you went and came without pain!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Callie - are all storehouses also canneries?


 I've never seen a Bishops storehouse that didn't have a cannery attached. If you have a phone number give them a call (daytime Mon - Sat would be best for getting someone) and ask.
Or ask a member.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, manygoatsmore - I didn't catch your question.

I don't know about all LDS storehouses. We get in a bit of confustion when we say "canneries" - since the church opperates huge canneries - the kind that puts produce into alum. cans like you buy in the store. They own those all over the country and church members volunteer their time to run them. The food produced there is shipped to storehouses across the country - like the one in Indianapolis - and distributed to the poor of the church. 

So "cannery" means those wet packing facilities to many and to others - it means the ability to seal dry food items in cans. All the storehouses that I know of - have dry pack canner facilities available, but few have the 'cannery' facilities. I went to one in Texas that canned peanutbutter. That is my only experience with the "wet" canneries.

The facility in Indianapolis is a large warehouse that is the hub for all Church products shipped to the eastern US. There are stacks and stacks of all kinds of food items ready to ship to where they are needed. We get to walk past all that to get to the stacks of bulk products (thank goodness for large wheeled carts!).


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Callieslamb,
Thank you so much for your generous offer. I would absolutely love to join you on Dec. 1. I don't know if I can open the price list yet, will contact you again if I have trouble.
Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marilyn said:


> Callieslamb,
> Thank you so much for your generous offer. I would absolutely love to join you on Dec. 1. I don't know if I can open the price list yet, will contact you again if I have trouble.
> Thank you Thank you Thank you


it's just an excuse to get to meet people!!!!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Like Callie said-there are dry pack and wet pack canneries. I don't know if you have to be a member or not but you should find out if they have a wet pack cannery around and if so if it is available to the public. I will be going for a half hour shift in Dec. and will be able to get blueberries for $4.oo a four lb. bag (gallon size bag). You never know what they are going to have so you need to either call or ask for their monthly lists. Just my 2 bits.


----------



## gettinready1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I tried to call the Indianapolis storehouse yesterday to make an appointment, but they told me that since I'm not a member of the church, I can't come unless someone from the church comes with me. Callieslamb, if you're ever going back, please let me know, I'd love to you with you!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Is there a LDS storehouse in GA, SC, or northern FL?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Callie - are all storehouses also canneries? There is a storehouse listed in Happy Valley, OR (Portland suburb), that wouldn't be too far for me to go (I'd combine it with Costco and Goodwill), if they have a cannery. I know at least one gal at work that is LDS and I know they prep, so I'd ask her...but I'm still banned from work for having the tiniest bit of fever, so I won't get the chance to ask her until at least next week. Hopefully, if it is, she'd be willing to take me in the first time. I feel funny about just walking in cold turkey and not knowing anything about how it works (although I did watch the videos on how to can powdered milk).


All of the storehouses that I know of have a dry pack canner available as well as a mylar bag sealer. They cannot allow you to bring in products from a different store and can/bag them any more. I am not sure why they changed that. I used to buy my sugar elsewhere and can it. YOu can, however, buy the empty cans. Your friend's ward or stake will probaby have have a can sealer that with her help, you can borrow. 

I would just call them and ask them when they are open and what some of their policies are (such as: do you need to pay with cash?) It is much easier to go with someone, I agree. Usually older couples manage the facility and they are very helpful. They are rarely mean though sometimes a bit forgetful and perhaps unable to physically help you load your car. LOL!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

gettinready1 said:


> I tried to call the Indianapolis storehouse yesterday to make an appointment, but they told me that since I'm not a member of the church, I can't come unless someone from the church comes with me. Callieslamb, if you're ever going back, please let me know, I'd love to you with you!


that's interesting as we had non-members come last week and they didn't have a friend. I will most likely go back in March but if people from my area churches want us to make another trip we will. This last time we loaded 6700+ lbs for folks around South Bend and most of that was for people that aren't members of our church. Are you close to Indianapolis?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be watching for your next trip. DH and I would really like to tag along. We're not far from Indianapolis.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I would like to be part of the next group in March as well


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I would also love to go with you on your next trip. I live in Indy.


----------



## gettinready1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in Cincinnati, but am over in Indianapolis often because we have family there. Thanks for offering to let us tag along with you in March! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I live just a few miles from Indy and would love to go also. In these times, my hobby is food storage. My family thinks I am nuts, but I have at least 3 months supply now. Would love to boost that up a bit. 
Lisa


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Just made a trip to the one in Brecksville, OH, and they didn't have problems with me not being a member. I am checking out the church and told her so, but she didn't tell us no or anything. The setup is nice and I asked to be put on the list of volunteers in case they need help. I will probably try to go once a month or so, especially since it's not very far from me.

FYI--prices are changing starting tomorrow!!! Dry milk is going up $11 per 25# bag!! A few prices are coming down, but overall everything is higher. I don't know if the new price list is up on the website (it wasn't last night) but I have it typed into a spreadsheet if anyone wants it via email. The only thing I saw so far that is *not* a great deal is the sugar--I can get it cheaper at Aldi's than I can in bulk at the Cannery. You can email me through my profile


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

AbbeyLehman said:


> Just made a trip to the one in Brecksville, OH, and they didn't have problems with me not being a member. I am checking out the church and told her so, but she didn't tell us no or anything. The setup is nice and I asked to be put on the list of volunteers in case they need help. I will probably try to go once a month or so, especially since it's not very far from me.
> 
> FYI--prices are changing starting tomorrow!!! Dry milk is going up $11 per 25# bag!! A few prices are coming down, but overall everything is higher. I don't know if the new price list is up on the website (it wasn't last night) but I have it typed into a spreadsheet if anyone wants it via email. The only thing I saw so far that is *not* a great deal is the sugar--I can get it cheaper at Aldi's than I can in bulk at the Cannery. You can email me through my profile


Glad you went! Yes, I just got notification of price changes - some things went up - others went down, just like normal. The powdered milk has been low for a while now so going up doesn't surprise me. I always get my sugar and white flour elsewhere - sometimes pasta products too. I am not sure when the pricelist will be available online. I thought it was already there. I will keep checking.


----------

